# Whats more important to buy next



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

Hello ive went to buy the next parts of my system twice now. Seeming I cant afford it all right away i am looking for some help.

I still need my center surrounds and rears. I have one 15" subwoofer right now and want to add another.

So I wondering which I should be adding to my system next. I was thinking center and extra sub and get the 4 other speakers for rear and surround later.

My system is all an all around system music tv games movies. 

Any insight is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance ppl.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Given you already have a 15" sub I would leave the purchase of another for last. The center channel is by far the most important for clear dialog that would be my first purchase. 
The surrounds can be left for later or just use something you have around for now.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Nitsuddranem said:


> I still need my center surrounds and rears. I have one 15" subwoofer right now and want to add another.
> 
> So I wondering which I should be adding to my system next. I was thinking center and extra sub and get the 4 other speakers for rear and surround later.


If the amount of bass you're getting from your single sub isn't sufficient for you, I'd go with the center speaker + second sub now, and leave the four surrounds for later.

If the bass you're getting from your single sub is "good enough" for the time being, I'd go with the center speaker + a pair of surrounds now, to get you up to 5.1, and get the second sub and the rear surrounds later.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

A good center would be my first priority. I would then add the surrounds so that you at least have a 5.1 setup. The second sub would be my last purchase.


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for the help. My 15" sub does a fine job. I'm just always after more and believe that two is far greater then one. That being said i will take the information about getting the center channel in place and i suppose the two surrounds for now. I have a denon 3311ci that should run the center and surrounds well or would anyone suggest needing a seperate amp? I was thinking of getting a 5 channel xpa5 to be exact to run the center and two surrounds for now and when i get the other two im ready. any thoughts are greatly appreciated thanks in advance.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What are you using for your mains?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

IMO, and generally speaking, you should be fine with an XPA-3 running your front three speakers and your AVR-3311 running all four surrounds.


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

I have an xpa2 running my front left and right. That's where my thinking of an xpa 5 comes in


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You wont need an XPA5 to power anything else. The Denon will do just fine running the rest if your powering your mains externally already.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> I have an xpa2 running my front left and right. That's where my thinking of an xpa 5 comes in


I'd still go with an XPA-3 - to power your center and surrounds - and let the Denon power the rear surrounds.


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

eljay said:


> I'd still get the XPA-3 to power your center and surrounds, and let the Denon power the rear surrounds.


Is that so all three fronts are running off the same amount of power?


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> You wont need an XPA5 to power anything else. The Denon will do just fine running the rest if your powering your mains externally already.


So external amp for the surrounds is over kill i take it? I won't be worried about anything running the surrounds off the avr?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> Is that so all three fronts are running off the same amount of power?


Well, no, given that the XPA-2 puts out 300W/ch. and the XPA-3 puts out 200W/ch.

I just don't see why you'd spend an extra $200 on an XPA-5 (vs. an XPA-3) to get two extra channels for your rear surrounds and leave an entire AVR's worth of amplification - which could easily drive those two speakers - sitting idle.


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

eljay said:


> Not really, since the XPA-2 puts out 300W/ch. and the XPA-3 puts out 200W/ch.
> 
> I just don't see why you'd spend the extra cash on an XPA-5 just to get the two extra channels you need to drive your rear surrounds, when you have an entire AVR's worth of amplification - which could easily drive those two speakers - sitting idle.


The speakers i have for front left and right and the center i would be buying are all 4ohm speakers that don't run well enough off just the avr. The surrounds however are all 8ohm and i assume would work perfectly


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Nitsuddranem said:


> The speakers i have for front left and right and the center i would be buying are all 4ohm speakers that don't run well enough off just the avr. The surrounds however are all 8ohm and i assume would work perfectly


Fair enough. So, you've got an XPA-2 for your mains, and your AVR for your four surrounds. That still leaves your center speaker. You could run it off your AVR along with your four surrounds, or you could get an XPA-3 to handle the center and surrounds, and leave the AVR to handle the rear surrounds.

Lots of options. Happy shopping!


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

So getting an xpa 3 woild be the best as i need a separate for the center and run the other off the avr rather than the xpa5 for the others?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

IMO:
- XPA-2 (which you already have): Front left and right.
- XPA-3: Center and (side) surrounds.
- AVR-3311: Rear surrounds.
- $200 saving: In your pocket.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Nitsuddranem said:


> So external amp for the surrounds is over kill i take it? I won't be worried about anything running the surrounds off the avr?


Yes, overkill unless they are full range speakers there is no need to amp them externally.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

[sidebar]
*tonyvdb*, I just wanted to say: Love your avatar! It's so...hypnotic! :gulp:


[/sidebar]


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the help on this matter its greatly appreciated


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I definitely agree with Tony about placing the priority on the Center Channel. I also agree that the Denon will be able to drive most Speakers without an issue. Especially as it will only be tasked with driving 3 Channels. Due to the high amount of Gain that Emotiva uses on their Amplifiers, many are initially blown away at how much of a difference it makes over an AVR. However, this is much like older Integrated Stereo Receivers and older AVR's where most of the power is between 3 and 9 o'clock.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Nitsuddranem said:


> I still need my center surrounds and rears. I have one 15" subwoofer right now and want to add another.


 I'm not clear what your mains are ... it's possible you may want to pull them to the front as surrounds and go bigger with the front stage.


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

GranteedEV said:


> I'm not clear what your mains are ... it's possible you may want to pull them to the front as surrounds and go bigger with the front stage.[/QUOTE
> 
> I currently have axiom m80s and will be upgrading them just not this year. Looking into axioms new lfr1100s just figured center surrounds another sub would be a better next few steps


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

Should i focused more on getting the new towers now? Use the m80s as surrounds and get a center channel asap after?


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Nitsuddranem said:


> Should i focused more on getting the new towers now? Use the m80s as surrounds and get a center channel asap after?


That's what I think. Look into other options up front as well - fronts don't need to match surrounds due to the different angle and difference in content. I'd put strong consideration into JBL LSR 6332, and KEF R900s.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Axiom m80s aren't bad speakers by any means and I would concentrate on the center channel first, then replace your mains. Get a center that will match what your going to get for mains.


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

GranteedEV said:


> That's what I think. Look into other options up front as well - fronts don't need to match surrounds due to the different angle and difference in content. I'd put strong consideration into JBL LSR 6332, and KEF R900s.


Ty ill look into them. Any thoughts on martin logans or klipsch?


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> The Axiom m80s aren't bad speakers by any means and I would concentrate on the center channel first, then replace your mains. Get a center that will match what your going to get for mains.


Yes I like them have treated me well so far. Could they be used as side surrounds if i decide that way? Then a center rear surround to match instead of two rears?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Nitsuddranem said:


> Yes I like them have treated me well so far. Could they be used as side surrounds if i decide that way? Then a center rear surround to match instead of two rears?


Yes, you could go that route however I would not go with a single rear center. I would go with two speakers as thats how all AVRs are set up to do now.


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Yes, you could go that route however I would not go with a single rear center. I would go with two speakers as thats how all AVRs are set up to do now.


If i stick with axiom having say m60s or m80s as side surrounds just add a vp180 center and qs8s for rear surrounds. Sound about right? Opinions?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, Thats defiantly a good option so you keep everything the same brand. Costs less in the end also rather then having to replace everything.


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

Thanks Tony


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No problem, GranteedEV has some good suggestions for speakers as well but your adding alot to the cost if you have to replace everything.


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> No problem, GranteedEV has some good suggestions for speakers as well but your adding alot to the cost if you have to replace everything.


You bet. Might be better to do it all right right now and not think upgrade in a few years though


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, auditioning speakers is your best option, what sounds good to one person may not be what you like. You said you like the sound of the Axiom so maybe see if you can try some other brands in your home. Does Lethbridge have any boutique audio stores? Ive only been there maybe three times so I have no idea.


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Well, auditioning speakers is your best option, what sounds good to one person may not be what you like. You said you like the sound of the Axiom so maybe see if you can try some other brands in your home. Does Lethbridge have any boutique audio stores? Ive only been there maybe three times so I have no idea.


Not sure just moved from sylvan lake a few months ago. I auditioned monitors before the axiom and ended up liking the axiom more. I was looking for a tower that was a great for two channel and work well enough for ht


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Personally, if it sounds good for two channel it will do just as good for movies. Towers are the way to go for the front mains for sure.


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Personally, if it sounds good for two channel it will do just as good for movies. Towers are the way to go for the front mains for sure.


Any opinions for towers aswell that would be an upgrade from the m80s?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, Ive personally heard the Monitor audio GX200 and they sound great. the B&W 800 series are fantatsic. there are so many choices it really depends on how much you want to spend.
I have to go now but Im sure others will have ideas as well.


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

Thanks Tony I would spend around $4000 for a pair of towers


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Well, Ive personally heard the Monitor audio GX200 and they sound great. the B&W 800 series are fantatsic. there are so many choices it really depends on how much you want to spend.
> I have to go now but Im sure others will have ideas as well.


Well it's very clear at 26,000. 00 that the 800s. Well are far beyond my reach


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, thats far beyond what I could ever afford. My EV monitors I use now would cost me thousands of $$ to replace with something available today that would sound as good. Sometimes used is a great option as well.


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

Whats you take on klipsch or martin logan? My price range will get me into entry level towers for these I believe


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Klipcsh are great speakers and very easy to drive. Martin logan are also fantastic however require a good amp that can handle a 4ohm load.


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Klipcsh are great speakers and very easy to drive. Martin logan are also fantastic however require a good amp that can handle a 4ohm load.


Would you consider either two brands being a step up from my m80s at an entry level towers either one of the brands? Like the p37f or the ethos? Both around 6gs


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well the MLs would be nice however as I have not heard them I would ask JungleJack as he has some himself and has heard some of the other models. Klipcsh are a bright speaker and not tremendously dynamic on the low end (below 60Hz) however sound great in my opinion for the money. I also love the look of the speakers.


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Well the MLs would be nice however as I have not heard them I would ask JungleJack as he has some himself and has heard some of the other models. Klipcsh are a bright speaker and not tremendously dynamic on the low end (below 60Hz) however sound great in my opinion for the money. I also love the look of the speakers.


I agree i love the look. I can addition these speakers i just don't want to take a step back and start building the proper setup


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well you already know what your Axioms sound like so you have something to compare them too.


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Well you already know what your Axioms sound like so you have something to compare them too.


You bet thanks... maybe jj can Chime in on the martin logan speakers as no place that is know of here sells them. Would have to travel elsewhere. But is also the case for the cm series of b and w.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Calgary would most certainly have several stores that would have them.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Just read through the thread and thought I would chime in with nothing new, just combining a few earlier ideas. (1) shop for the tower speakers that will eventually replace your mains, and buy the matching centre to bring you to 3.1. (2) buy the towers and move the Axiom to side surround for 5.1. (3) 2nd sub for 5.2. (4) 2 more speakers for 7.2, if your room layout allows you to place them 2-3 feet behind you. Otherwise, just stick with 5.2. This plan will let you pace yourself on emptying your wallet. I would also throw out a recommendation to check out Paradigm speakers, great Canadian gear. $1350 Monitor 11 impressed me more than anything else I could find in Edmonton under $3500. Also, the matching center CC390 was an absolute monster performer.


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

phreak said:


> Just read through the thread and thought I would chime in with nothing new, just combining a few earlier ideas. (1) shop for the tower speakers that will eventually replace your mains, and buy the matching centre to bring you to 3.1. (2) buy the towers and move the Axiom to side surround for 5.1. (3) 2nd sub for 5.2. (4) 2 more speakers for 7.2, if your room layout allows you to place them 2-3 feet behind you. Otherwise, just stick with 5.2. This plan will let you pace yourself on emptying your wallet. I would also throw out a recommendation to check out Paradigm speakers, great Canadian gear. $1350 Monitor 11 impressed me more than anything else I could find in Edmonton under $3500. Also, the matching center CC390 was an absolute monster performer.


I truely appreciate this post. Great plan i think would help out alot. I'll also look into the monitors again. When i got into home audio just a year ago I went from thinking bose was the end all of systems to realizing a whole new world. I know a bit more now.


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Calgary would most certainly have several stores that would have them.


It does look like some trips back and forth to calgary before i truely decide


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Nitsuddranem said:


> Ty ill look into them. Any thoughts on martin logans or klipsch?


Neither are speakers that really impress me.


----------

